# What breed is he?



## nvenoml

Hey guys just wanted your input on what breed you think he is? He is from a rescue so we do not know for certain what breed he is. Any ideas?


----------



## archiebaby

beautiful dog, i would say definately mastiff x ?


----------



## Guest

Mastiff! Looks full breed to me, as I look after a female mastiff and she looks exactly like him.. and she's KC registered... ?

Gorgeous though


----------



## LostGirl

I would either say Mastiff or Mastiff x Boxer maybe


----------



## nvenoml

alot of people say he is cross, I have seen a few full bull mastiffs and they have longer thicker fur and they have a wider shorter muzzle


----------



## Guest

nvenoml said:


> alot of people say he is cross, I have seen a few full bull mastiffs and they have longer thicker fur and they have a wider shorter muzzle


Well he does look like my friends dog, and as I say, she's a full breed.. but if he is a cross, I'd go with Boxer.


----------



## nvenoml

Have you got a picture of your friends dog? I would really like to see it please 


A few other breeds people have said are:

rhodesian ridgeback cross

American bull dog cross

Pit cross


----------



## Guest

nvenoml said:


> Have you got a picture of your friends dog? I would really like to see it please
> 
> A few other breeds people have said are:
> 
> rhodesian ridgeback cross
> 
> American bull dog cross
> 
> Pit cross


She looks exactly like yours.... lol 
especially the second picture... she even sits like that! sooo cute!


----------



## nvenoml

Cool I would still like to see a picture of her if its not too much hassle please x


----------



## 3 red dogs

i was going to say he looks like boxer//ridgeback cross, what ever he is, hes awesome.. great pics!


----------



## Nicky09

I'd say boxer/ridgeback mix looks doesn't really look like my friends mastiff but he was a rescue too so no guarantee he's purebred.


----------



## Fleur

Lovely handsome dog.
I would guess, mastiff x with either boxer and or ridgeback.


----------



## Guest

I think bull mastiff X boxer. Very handsome boy


----------



## barzoi

:aureola:I would go with everybody else and say either Bullmastiff x Boxer or Bullmastiff x R Ridgeback,lovely looking dog.Fairly laid back which is great in a dog of his size!


----------



## Guest

I don't have any pictures of her - otherwise I would have posted one.

Next time I see her I will try and get one.


----------



## Guest

He's a handsome dog if ever I saw one!


----------



## Guest

lokks like a mastiff:hand:


----------



## nvenoml

borderer said:


> lokks like a mastiff:hand:


those pictures look like crosses, is he a full english mastiff?


----------



## ad_1980

Wow gorgeous dog


----------



## Guest

bullmastiff - Google Image Search

They all look different... some are slimmer, some are chunky...


----------



## StaffieMad

deffo a mastiff cross, i think either with boxer or american bull dog, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

Well if anything you now know he deff has Mastiff in him


----------



## ToddyxxMillie

i would say poss mastiff x bordeux


----------



## Insane

This is my ridgeback boxer cross. Although your dogs looks similar he doesn't look quite the same. I think your def has mastiff. Does yours have a ridge or when his heckles come up do they like a ridge on his back?

Really gorgeous dog by the way.


----------



## LadyRedLainey

gorgeous dog! i am no expert, but my hubby loves bull mastiffs, he thinks he is a cross


----------



## Colsy

Oh nevermind what breed he is..
He is one handsome boy and you are very lucky.
He is great.


----------



## Ratdog

He is stunning, and well done for getting a rescue. They are the most rewarding!!x


----------



## warwick

:thumbup: i had bullmastiff too and she looked same as your boy


----------



## Zoee

Hes gorgeous. He looks bullmastiff x Ridgeback


----------



## genna ann

Who cares what he is? 

he is totally gorgeous. If i was gonna be pinned down i'd say cross boxer and bull mastiff. Hes too slight to be a full bully but has the stubbed nose of a boxer.

he certainly seems settled and happy. I'm so pleased for you.


Love Genna xxxx


----------



## Patterdale_lover

looks like one of them boerboels or however you spell it


----------



## ColliePower

Hiya !

My mate Sasha Bullmastiff Taz >>>>>>>>>.










SO I think your bull is def a bullmastiff or bullmastiff X


----------



## slakey

I would say Bullmastiff


----------



## Guest

As promised - here's the pictures of the Mastiff I look after.


----------



## ruby2ruby

Looking at the photo's I would say he's an American Bulldog cross - I wouldn't say he's pedigree as he seems too long in the nose to be purebred. A lady across the street where I live has an American Bulldog x Boxer and I must say he looks pretty much like her dog, apart from his colouring.


----------



## Dahlia-mouse

I think he is Sloughi/Bull Mastiff mix.


----------



## blueribbonuk

he looks very very similar to my max and he is a bullmastiff x neopolitan mastiff


----------



## Insane

blueribbonuk said:


> he looks very very similar to my max and he is a bullmastiff x neopolitan mastiff


Awww your Max is a real cutie.


----------



## slakey

Mastiff and Bullmastiff are two different things.

Mastiff is also known as the English Mastiff or the Old English Mastiff.

Bullmastiff is not a mastiff.

Here's two pictures of both a Mastiff and a Bullmastiff.

Mastiff (Also known as English Mastiff and also Old English Mastiff):









Bullmastiff









Although not greatly different, you can more then likely tell by the shape of the head, well that's how I tell normally by pictures.

Many people get this wrong and classify Bullmastiffs as Mastiffs. Some breeders may advertise a Bullmastiff as a Mastiff, and this would be giving the dog a false breed name, as you can see they are not identical.

I'm very minor on Mastiff and Bullmastiff knowledge but from what I've read that's what I know. So maybe somebody else can clear things up better then I have?

Sorry for the long post, but I thought I'd just point this out.


----------



## vizzy24

Great pics of all the mastiff/bullmastiff crosses. They are one of my favourite breeds. I would definitley say he has bull mastiff in him thats is if he is not a full bull mastiff. Great looking dog


----------



## nvenoml

thanks for the lovely comments he didnt look so good when i got him think he was used as a bate dog before they threw him away broken and emaciated

here are some pictures warming may be too much for some


----------



## LouJ69

That's awful to see him in the pics there. He's really come on so much since you got him. Well done for making him so healthy. He looks great now.


----------



## champagneannie

I'd say any combo of eithe Mastiff,Ridgeback or Boxer


----------



## champagneannie

oh my gos, just saw those pics! that'shorrific. poor boy. well done for helping him though. he'slucky to have such a good home.


----------



## nvenoml

thank you he has mental scars though he is aggressive with people and dogs which I dont blame him for but makes it hard sometimes to live like that but then I think to myself that I saved him from being put to sleep and his love for us is so great that I am lucky to have him


----------



## shihtzumum

Well done you for giving him your life,love and home-you must feel so proud and rightly so, these poor dogs need people like you and without people like you they would not be here so well done i hope you have many happy years with this lucky boy.

Also i would like to add, a lady round the corner from me has a lab x boxer who looks very much like your boy but black next time i see her i`ll ask and see if she will let me take his photo to show you.


----------



## nvenoml

thank you that would be cool to see the pic x


----------



## lozza84

id say he has boxer in him and most deff mastiff, poor boy, glad hes better now


----------



## simplysardonic

omg, the poor little man in those other pics! Whoever did that should be strung up. He looks fantastic now, whatever breed/cross he might be. One thing to bear in mind is that crossbreeds are all different, our Rottweiler x Husky looks different from all the other Rottskys I found when I Googled images of them, so you will probably never know exactly what he might be. That is what makes crosses so scrummy- their individuality


----------



## james1

sorry to see the pics, looks to have a little rott/staffie maybe? definietly mastif though


----------



## Insane

Those pictures are really hard to look at, you have my total respect for getting him to where he is now. Well done


----------



## sarahberra

Beautiful dog. He looks like a lab boxer mix.


----------



## WaveRider

Possible mastiff/boxer, but definitely not R.Ridgeback.


----------



## nvenoml

Hey new pictures let me know what you think


----------



## slakey

Boxer x Rhodesian Ridgeback?


----------



## WaveRider

Ridgebacks derive from greyhound, deerhound, Khoi dog, and mastiff dogs so you may see some similar characteristic.

However I doubt at all, judging by the photographs, there is any direct cross of Rhodesian Ridgeback. E

The dog looks more like boxer x labrador x mastiff/Staffie. Definitely no R.Ridgeback.


----------



## rachy86xx

oh my gosh those photos are shocking, I can't believe how cruel some people can be! I'm not surprised he has a few issues, he must have been treated horrifically! so glad that you have taken him in! He looks lovely in the first lot of pictures, you should be really proud. I have a love/hate relationship with the 'Animal Cops' shows that are on Animal Planet - its heatbreaking to see the way the animals on there have been treated in the past, but at the same time its lovely to see the ones that have a happy ending. I think the UK should take a harder approach to animal cruelty like in the US though.

As for his breed, I'd say he looks like he has some bullmastiff in him, and possibly some boxer as others have said? did the rescue home have any idea as to what he could be? 

Again, he's a lovely looking dog, and obviously loves the camera! lol


----------



## happysaz133

Those photos are shocking, how people can be so cruel is beyond me. He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Nonnie

Id say 3/4 mastiff, 1/4 SBT.

Or just a really badly bred mastiff.


----------



## nvenoml

rachy86xx said:


> oh my gosh those photos are shocking, I can't believe how cruel some people can be! I'm not surprised he has a few issues, he must have been treated horrifically! so glad that you have taken him in! He looks lovely in the first lot of pictures, you should be really proud. I have a love/hate relationship with the 'Animal Cops' shows that are on Animal Planet - its heatbreaking to see the way the animals on there have been treated in the past, but at the same time its lovely to see the ones that have a happy ending. I think the UK should take a harder approach to animal cruelty like in the US though.
> 
> As for his breed, I'd say he looks like he has some bullmastiff in him, and possibly some boxer as others have said? *did the rescue home have any idea as to what he could be? *
> Again, he's a lovely looking dog, and obviously loves the camera! lol


They told me he was a full bullmastiff (not a well breed one)...but his ideal weight is way below the standard for a full bullmastiff (36kg) where are a bullmastiff is 40-50KG also his muzzle is alot longer and it is quite narrow while the boxer and mastiffs have quite a wide set bottom jaw unlike my boy.

I will try find a photo of his teeth x

Thanks for the comments


----------



## nvenoml

If you see this photo his bottom jaw is quite small same size as his nose probably a defect as its probably unproportioned to his head


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> i was going to say he looks like boxer//ridgeback cross, what ever he is, hes awesome.. great pics!


I agree with red on this I would say boxer/ridgeback


----------



## nvenoml

looked up boxer cross r.ridgeback and this is what i found...my dog doesnt look like that

Ronnie - 2 year old male Boxer cross Rhodesian Ridgeback » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

Alfie - 8 month old male Boxer cross Rhodesian Ridgeback » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## sequeena

Because of the colour and the black mask I would say it's definitely a mastiff x 

This is my mastiff pup (she's a cross DDB)


----------



## nvenoml

yeh I think he has more DDB than bullmastiff as he has the same coat type and isnt so stocky like the bull mastiff.

your pup is beautiful wish i got the change to see my dog grow from a pup he woudlnt be messed up thats for sure


----------



## sequeena

nvenoml said:


> yeh I think he has more DDB than bullmastiff as he has the same coat type and isnt so stocky like the bull mastiff.
> 
> your pup is beautiful wish i got the change to see my dog grow from a pup he woudlnt be messed up thats for sure


He is definitely a stunner! So I think you might have your answer, mastiff/DDB!

My girls dad was the mastiff and the mum was the DDB... obviously she looks more like her dad lol


----------



## nvenoml

Still doesnt explain his narrow jaw as both DDB and mastiff have wide jaws.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

The two breeds that came to mind was a mastiff and a ridgeback. Some of the pics he looks more mastiff and in others he really looks like theres ridgeback about him so im going for a ridgeback x mastiff


----------



## northnsouth

nvenoml said:


> Have you got a picture of your friends dog? I would really like to see it please
> 
> A few other breeds people have said are:
> 
> *rhodesian ridgeback cross*
> American bull dog cross
> 
> Pit cross


I thought that from the first picture but not so sure from the one where he is on *your lap* :thumbup:


----------



## nvenoml

I know thats the problem, he looks different in all his pictures lol so its hard to figure it out.


----------



## portiaa

I think bullmastiff cross. 
With maybe ..
Ridgeback
Staffie
DDB
Or
Boxer.


----------



## nvenoml

thats alot of possibilities lol

I am the same one day I think yep hes bullmastiff cross ridgeback
then another day I think bullmastiff maybe staff or boxer, Wish I lived in america they could do a blood test to reveal his breed.


----------



## francesandjon

nvenoml said:


> thats alot of possibilities lol
> 
> I am the same one day I think yep hes bullmastiff cross ridgeback
> then another day I think bullmastiff maybe staff or boxer, Wish I lived in america they could do a blood test to reveal his breed.


Is his breed really that important to you?

He's a very handsome boy.....surely his behaviour/temprement are more important??


----------



## Sled dog hotel

nvenoml said:


> thats alot of possibilities lol
> 
> I am the same one day I think yep hes bullmastiff cross ridgeback
> then another day I think bullmastiff maybe staff or boxer, Wish I lived in america they could do a blood test to reveal his breed.


If you are talking about the DNA testing you can get it done here now. They send you a kit and you do a cheek swab I think and send it back. However, might have been about a year or so back, a dog mag trialed it with their own dogs, pedigree and crosses, and the results were a bit far fetched. Think they re did some too, and came back different again, although still a bit suss.

Might have improved now, but if it hasnt then it probably wouldnt be worth it anyway. Think its pretty expensive too.

Black Dog - Identification, Behavioural Analysis and Training for Dogs

Dont know if this is the same one used in the magazine article though.


----------



## nvenoml

I just want to know what he is so I can tell people what he is, I always get asked what he is and I always say a cross breed.

I love learning about breeds so I would love to know what breeds he is so I can see if his behaviour is part of his character or is it because she was abused that he acts in certain ways.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Hes gorgeous !!! :thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang

He is lovely...i`d have to go for a mastiff x bulldog,...looks like a mastiff size & buildwise but i think his face looks slightly boxerish......either way congratz he`s a beauty


----------



## kate11

yea id say he was a mastiff, in sum pics he looks as thou hes gt a bit of boxer in there too! lovely dog love the pick with the teeth sticking out

kate n ruby


----------



## nvenoml

Thanks guys  I thought that at first but then I work in a shelter nd have seen many mastiffs and boxers and all have wide set jaws my dogs bottom jaw is very narrow compared to theirs.


----------



## sonia123

i would say he looks like a bulldog crossed with a boxer because he has the teeth of a bulldog and definetly the face of a boxer.i have a boxer crossed with a husky


----------



## nikki2009

bullmastiff staffy cross i recon


----------



## stick

i'd say bullmastiff x

though could be a full bullmastiff, just with an "incorrect" head. ive seen worse in the show ring lol


----------



## nvenoml

hes too small framed to be a full mastiff, he was 40kg and our vet said he shouldnt be any more than 38kg and a full male bull mastiff is a minimum of 40kg plus his coat is alot shorter and and thinner/softer than a full bullmastiff


----------



## nvenoml

how shall i put it hes more tight than a bull mastiff build if that makes sense his stomach goes inwards and he has a deep chest unlike the bull mastiff which seems to be one blob he doesnt have much loose skin either like a mastiff 
here is a pic of him standing up
















and his nose is reasonably longer and narrower than mastiff types in general.


----------



## nvenoml

this is what he looked like when I got him he weight only 22kg not sure if I already posted these pics or not :S


----------



## dexter

omg thats awful. well done to you for all his tlc. whatever breed or x he is he's lucky to have you as his new owner x


----------



## momentofmadness

Mastiff, mastiff x  Beautiful dog.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

You have done a fantastic job with him, what a difference, and not just the physical differences either. He looked such a scared pitiful dog before, and such a happy well adjusted boy now. Well done you for taking him on and turning him around.


----------



## nvenoml

thanks for the kind words 
Though, unfortunately even though we have been to 4 different behaviourists in the nearly 3 years that we have had him about his aggression hes not changing. 

He lunges at people and dogs which to be honest I dont blame him for not trusting anyone. 

He used to be alot worse, he would lunge for people across the street that were minding their own business but now he can walk past someone without going for them as long as they dont talk to him or who ever is walking him, which is a shame because there is alot of bad press about bull breeds and its not their fault its the owners and those few idiots who make them aggressive really bring a downer on the breeds out there.

He loves his family though I currently live with my partner and we visit my sister and her two kids who he loves, but I only have 2 friends who I can trust him with, no one can come in the house and he is always muzzled out on walks even if he is on the lead. But he has quality of life and thats what keeps us both going. He is such a loving dog but who ever did that to him really scared him mentally and physically for life as I dont think he will ever improve behaviour wise as he is unpredictable, but we love him all the same. From what one vet said he should be 8 this year, he started going grey in the muzzle last year so who knows how long we have left with him.


----------



## bigdaddy

archiebaby said:


> beautiful dog, i would say definately mastiff x ?


have to agree:thumbup:


----------



## mezzer

Mastiff x Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## WaveRider

Not ridgeback in the slightest and you would know that if you owned one. 

However the Ridgeback was bred with a mix of five breeds, one being old english mastiff. Hence why people make that association.


----------



## nvenoml

WaveRider said:


> Not ridgeback in the slightest and you would know that if you owned one.
> 
> However the Ridgeback was bred with a mix of five breeds, one being old english mastiff. Hence why people make that association.


in what way do you mean you would know if it was ridgeback? what would his character be? he may have taken from the mastiff behaviour. thanks x


----------



## WaveRider

I was not referring to temperament and character. Going on breed standard and consideration of the breeds that were interbred to bring about Ridgebacks.

As many have said the dog has physical characteristics to that of a mastiff for sure. May not even be a cross but a mongrel.


----------

